# Dead neon tetra



## airgirl999 (Apr 9, 2013)

We are new to aquarium s and we have had our tank up and running about three weeks we have 3 red wag platys 3 metallic sunset platys 3 red platys 4 black and gold sucking loaches and 3 XL neon tetras I have test strips which read normal parameters but this morning I found one of the neon tetras dead felt really upset and sad , I know there fish but thought we where doing so well the sunset platys and the neons where added a week after the others pump working heater working we have a bubble bar , tonight we are doing a partial water change and I have some water conditioner in stock I have the test strip kit and I have just ordered a master test kit which should arrived soon , will see how we go with it but sad we have lost one of our fish already 

got my api maater test kit results are
p.h 7.6
nitrate 0 ppm
nitrate 0 ppm
ammonia 8 ppm 

ammonian is concerning me I don't overfeed only feed once a day read this full post info on my tank aswell 

anyhelp on these results would be appricated we are carrying out 25% water changes like it advises on the test kit but im thinking maybe a 30% or 50% change thanks 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## airgirl999 (Apr 9, 2013)

Here's a pic of my tank 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I didn't know you could buy aquarium daleks. Maybe only in the UK. 15 fish is a lot of fish and 3 weeks is about right to be having nitrite spikes, though it could still be ammonia. Change lots of water and read some of the "new tank" and "cycling" threads. How big is the tank?


----------



## airgirl999 (Apr 9, 2013)

emc7 said:


> I didn't know you could buy aquarium daleks. Maybe only in the UK. 15 fish is a lot of fish and 3 weeks is about right to be having nitrite spikes, though it could still be ammonia. Change lots of water and read some of the "new tank" and "cycling" threads. How big is the tank?


cant find my measure its about 30 inch in length and 11 inch wide and about 13 inch in height not including hud, sorry but have a proper measure but cant find it , hope this helps, thing is we asked at the fish shop about if it was ok to have these fishes and we did explain it was a new tank, we have just done the partial water change tonight , i appriciate any advice thanks


----------



## airgirl999 (Apr 9, 2013)

I received my API master test kit results above still one neon tetra missing I dead and 1 neon on its own , same species I mean , so don't know what to do whether too add more neons or let the tank cycle a bit more up and running nearly 4 weeks


----------



## airgirl999 (Apr 9, 2013)

please read all above again additional info about test results, any help appreciated thanks in advance :fish:


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

Sounds to me like you have stocked too much, too soon. If both nitrites and nitrates are at zero, the tank has not cycled properly. (nitrites should be zero, but as the bacteria work, nitrates are formed, and should show up in tests) Neons are super sensitive;if you are having spikes of ammonia, nitrites, whatever, they will be the first to go. That's why I always tell people to add neons to their tanks last, several weeks after the tank has been occupied.The amount of fish to add to a newly cycled tank is maybe two at a time, with a week wait before adding more. Otherwise, the bioload overwhelms the bacteria, causing spikes. I'm not even sure your tank was cycled. At this point, its just a matter of waiting for the bacteria to catch up with the bioload. Frequent water changes, daily testing for spikes, not over feeding, and add no more fish. Extra aeration. When cleaning out the filter, do not replace all the media with new, because that is where the bacteria grow. There is plenty of info out there about cycling; read up on it. Another thing to consider is the neons themselves. i dont know about the UK, but here in the US, neons have been overbred and inbred so much, they are not very hardy. Some of us were talking about that just the other day. One good alternative to fragile neons is cardinal tetras, which are slightly larger when full grown, and less touchy.
Ammonia:8ppm is way too high, as you have noted. In fact, since it is at the top of range for most test kits, you cannot know if the ammonia is 8ppm, or even more. There is a product called "ammo chips" that will help lower that. It looks like white, chalky gravel. Place it in the filter in a media bag or nylon stocking, or mix it with the carbon, but rinse it well first or the water will be cloudy. Meanwhile, any time ammonia tests 2ppm or more, consider it urgent--time for an immediate 1/3 or so water change. Hope this helps! This will get much easier. (and much more fun!) Overstocking a new tank is a common mistake.


----------



## airgirl999 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks very much we did try our best with it just a bit sad dont want my poor. Little fish suffering we are doing a water change now I'm hoping we can save what we have I ain't adding no more fish for a few weeks thank you for your for your advice


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## airgirl999 (Apr 9, 2013)

One more question I have done a water change and that, but should I stop feeding the fish for a couple of days carry on with water changes if I stop feeding for a couple of days will the fish survive thanks


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

your fish can live for several weeks without eating....a few days is like a mini break..


----------



## airgirl999 (Apr 9, 2013)

lohachata said:


> your fish can live for several weeks without eating....a few days is like a mini break..


thanks


----------

